# R4DS loader v1.11 released



## shaunj66 (Jul 30, 2007)

*R4DS loader v1.11 released*

Out now!











The R4 Team have today released the long awaited loader update for their R4 DS slot-1 card. There are lots of fixes and improvements in this version, such as soft-reset fixes for certain games, the ability to toggle in-game cheats on/off in real-time, updated Moonshell and download play support has supposedly been fixed for all games, but this hasn't been tested/confirmed.

As always, you can download this update locally below from the GBAtemp Download Centre.[title:R4 DS Loader v1.11 change log]*Language:* English

*Updated Date:* 2007-7-30 18:00:01

*Version:* 1.11

*Instructions:* R4 v1.11 kernel

1?Solved the soft reset of some games, for example: 1158 Zelda

2?Solved the white screen issue of game 1209

3?Adding the on/off option for real-time cheats switch

4?Updated moonshell to v1.71 and supporting soft reset

5?Full download play support
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Download



Source

Thanks to Modrak for the heads up.


----------



## Cjuub (Jul 30, 2007)

This is great! R4 team rules. =D


----------



## Sekkyumu (Jul 30, 2007)

May this firmware update raise the current mark of the product ?


----------



## khan (Jul 30, 2007)

I know that this is tooooo early to ask but if they can add MicroSDHC support to R4 in the future then I would not need to even think about getting another cart till DS2 comes.


----------



## Haruspex (Jul 30, 2007)

Me orders one as soon as possible!


----------



## Killermech (Jul 30, 2007)

Can someone confirm that the download play actually works in those games that didn't before (mostly nintendo ones)?

If they actually managed to fix download play in all games.. then this card is almost in its perfection stage.


----------



## sanchoquo (Jul 30, 2007)

I previously contacted the R4 Tech team about the possibility of 
auto dldi patching, they said they were working on it,
maybe next release?


----------



## Retal (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Witness: shaunj66 @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> download play support has been incorporated for a large number of games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(sanchoquo @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> I previously contacted the R4 Tech team about the possibility of
> auto dldi patching, they said they were working on it,
> maybe next release?


DLDI autopatching has been incorporated since version 1.10

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=53441


----------



## tjas (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> OBJECTION! This evidence shows the clear contradiction in that statement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes that is strange! who can test the download play? I can but I can't find my card reader


----------



## sanchoquo (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sanchoquo @ Jul 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I previously contacted the R4 Tech team about the possibility of
> ...



Thanks, dont know how I missed that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



consistent and quality updates make the r4 team
my favourite


----------



## delta123 (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 3?Adding the on/off option for real-time cheats switch



how do i get this working


----------



## khan (Jul 30, 2007)

It looks like we have to trim all our roms again...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 5?Full download play support?Please use trim_tool 2.0 to trim ROMs?



Oh well, will take few hours to replace all.


----------



## lenselijer (Jul 30, 2007)

damn, i only have one ds


----------



## Monkey01 (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(khan @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> It looks like we have to trim all our roms again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their own old trimmer also trimmed space away needed for something for download play. Several other homebrew trimmers already solved that problem, so if you trimmed with those it's not necessary to retrim. I suppose untrimmed roms work fine too though...

Really interested in how good the download play compatibility really is now... might be the time to update from my AceKard v1 I guess...


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(khan @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> It looks like we have to trim all our roms again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn. I hope this trimmer is able to trim in batch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nevertheless, a very welcomed update. Thanks for the info


----------



## khan (Jul 30, 2007)

Funny thing is that trim_tool0.2 is not even on their website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




***needs link***


----------



## FlashAdv (Jul 30, 2007)

Does this mean that the Pokemon game now works with Pokemon Battle Revolution?


----------



## retman (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(khan @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> Funny thing is that trim_tool0.2 is not even on their website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*also looks for a link*


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 30, 2007)

can anyone test if pokemon battle revolution works now?


----------



## 4saken (Jul 30, 2007)

Yay. Too bad I sold my R4 this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Got a G6DSR). Still have my sisters to test though


----------



## bollocks (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(khan @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> I know that this is tooooo early to ask but if they can add MicroSDHC support to R4 in the future then I would not need to even think about getting another cart till DS2 comes.


that's not possible. the menu is loaded from the SD card by the (non-upgradeable) internal firmware, which can't read SDHC cards. if they wanted to incorporate HC support it'd have to be with a hardware revision.


----------



## KorteX (Jul 30, 2007)

I've problems with the themes, this last kernel doesn't detect correctly the directory "_system_" and my R4 always boots the beta theme and doesn't boot the cheat.dat. Any idea?


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 30, 2007)

*I can confirm that download play now works on the R4 for MarioKart DS, Tetris DS and Clubhouse Games (42 All-Time Classics).* Any more games anyone wants me to try?

- Sam


----------



## czw (Jul 30, 2007)

Although we don't  have trim_tool 2.0, we may test it without trim.


----------



## loitus (Jul 30, 2007)

A bit odd that 1.11 isn't on their site..


----------



## khan (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jul 31 2007 said:


> *I can confirm that download play now works on the R4 for MarioKart DS, Tetris DS and Clubhouse Games (42 All-Time Classics).* Any more games anyone wants me to try?
> 
> - Sam



Did you re-trim your ROM(s)?

Thanks in advance


----------



## coollala (Jul 30, 2007)

I get a white screen when starting moonshell, anyone has the same problem?


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(loitus @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> A bit odd that 1.11 isn't on their site..



they don't have a website remember? not now anyway until they bring it back, and if i don't get a answer after i eat lunch i'm gonna test this new loader out myself i think.


----------



## Costello (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(loitus @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> A bit odd that 1.11 isn't on their site..


wtf?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it says in the news!
Source: http://r4ds.com/soft/17-en.htm
it's there, mate!


----------



## loitus (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(loitus @ Jul 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > A bit odd that 1.11 isn't on their site..
> ...




Durr.. I just looked at the front page.


----------



## shane1972 (Jul 30, 2007)

Still not working with Pokemon Battle Rev And The wii


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(khan @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jul 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > *I can confirm that download play now works on the R4 for MarioKart DS, Tetris DS and Clubhouse Games (42 All-Time Classics).* Any more games anyone wants me to try?
> ...


They were 'Safe-trimmed' using Rominator, so no.

- Sam


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(shane1972 @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> Still not working with Pokemon Battle Rev And The wii



what a load of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 peeved off now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well, this update offers me nothing else new then.


----------



## shane1972 (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah im a bit upset that it dont work with Pokemon Battle Rev and the Wii either.
My son was looking forward to sending his Pokemon to the Wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Shane


----------



## SnickS (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(shane1972 @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> Still not working with Pokemon Battle Rev And The wii



Damn, that's too bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe in v1.12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There also was a bug in the action replay code (it resulted in freezing MKDS with a certain code for me), they told me they would look into it so I hope it's fixed with this version


----------



## HBK (Jul 30, 2007)

Awesome! I'm just going to update now, man, R4 news one day, release the other.


----------



## Nomearod (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(retman @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(khan @ Jul 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny thing is that trim_tool0.2 is not even on their website.
> ...




Link anywhere?


----------



## Rayder (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow!  that was fast!

Now we just need that ROM trimmer 2.0 they mention.  I don't know why, but I've ALWAYS just used the official R4 trimmer, it has never failed me until this update (the whole re-trimming for DL play thing).  I was kinda afraid this was going to be the case for the DL play.

I never use DL play anyway, but why should I rob myself of the feature when it works now......

Maybe I'll finally look into Rominator. Does it do batches of games?

Arg!  I have about 130 games I shuffle between on my R4. Re-trimming them ALL....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I have my day planned out now.  :'(


----------



## SnickS (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(khan @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> Funny thing is that trim_tool0.2 is not even on their website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usually it comes first too the japanse (or chinese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) part of the site, but it even isn't on there yet. I saw a save converter version 2.0 on the Japanse (or chinese) part though, so maybe they will release both of them in english tomorrow.


----------



## 4saken (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> Arg!Â I have about 130 games I shuffle between on my R4. Re-trimming them ALL.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You only need to trim the download play games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (more specifically, the ones that don't work on previous kernels)


----------



## rockinreject (Jul 30, 2007)

Did a quick search think this might be it... http://l33t.spod.org/ratx/DS/dslazy/trim-0.2.zip 

Btw on this site there appears to be a version .22a also So check it out! http://blog.dev-scene.com/ratx/


----------



## 4saken (Jul 30, 2007)

Eh? DSLazy 0.22a was out a long time ago

EDIT: And I don't even think it uses a trim method as safe as Rominator/other new trimmers


----------



## rockinreject (Jul 30, 2007)

Ahh well my bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But at least i tried, and failed...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT : Ohh! but i do have the original R4 Ds Trimmer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...still not much use...


----------



## 4saken (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(rockinreject @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> Ahh well my bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure the tools developed for use with the CycloDS Evo will work. This includes NDSTokyotrimmer (has batch IIRC), Rominator's safe mode can do it too, etc


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 30, 2007)

Uh... NONE of my games are loading now >___>

EDIT - nvm... I just relized what was wrong =|


----------



## khan (Jul 30, 2007)

I have always been using DSTrimmer, is DSTrimmer as good as Rominator?


----------



## Monkey01 (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> *I can confirm that download play now works on the R4 for MarioKart DS, Tetris DS and Clubhouse Games (42 All-Time Classics).* Any more games anyone wants me to try?
> 
> - Sam


Nice thx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, how about Yoshi Touch&Go and Diddy Kong Racing?


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 30, 2007)

OK, tried it first time with my R4 in my flashed DS Phat, sending Club House Games to my unflashed DS Lite and no joy.  No idea what I trimmed it with.  Retrimmed it with DS Lazy 0.22 (Which I've been using to trim my games for about the past 6 months) and it worked fine.  The non-working trimmed file was 10.0meg, the working, DS Lazy Trimmed rom was 10.1 meg.


----------



## Doomslayer (Jul 30, 2007)

The updates working fine for me, but I don't know how to use the real time cheat enable/disable feature. Ive enabled it in the cheat menu but i don't know how to use it in game. 

Can anyone tell me what button/s to press?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 30, 2007)

Random question but what was the firmware for Simply that made Zelda PH run?

Thanks for anyone who answers me


----------



## forkyfork (Jul 30, 2007)

So what's the likelihood that this will come out for the M3?


----------



## Ben_j (Jul 30, 2007)

The Pokémon Diamond - Pokémon Revolution link still won't work


----------



## betaboy (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(forkyfork @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> So what's the likelihood that this will come out for the M3?


Almost a certainty. Tomorrow or Wednesday at a guess.


----------



## Monkey01 (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jester13 @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> Random question but what was the firmware for Simply that made Zelda PH run?
> 
> Thanks for anyone who answers me
> 
> ...


Well, pretty much a chance near 100%. If M3 doesn't release it's update by tomorrow, I'm pretty sure someone will use the r4 decrypter/encrypter to make a version for the M3... if that wasn't done already. *-)


----------



## bobrules (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't really need download play, but Adding the on/off option for real-time cheats switch is cool. Real time cheat SWITCH that means I can select cheats ingame now?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jester13 @ Jul 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Random question but what was the firmware for Simply that made Zelda PH run?
> ...



I tried using that thing to convert the R4 firmware so it can work on the Simply. It doesnt work though hence why I said my games didnt work =|


----------



## Rayder (Jul 30, 2007)

How do you actually trim the freaking ROM with Rominator? Do I HAVE to trim it straight to my flash card? I don't want to do that. I just want to manage my ROMs on the hard drive and I keep a separate folder for the trimmed ROMs.  I don't see an option within Rominator to do that. 

Can that not be done with Rominator?

If not, what trimmer should I use instead?  I've always just used the R4 trimmer before.

Or should I just wait for them to actually release the v2 R4 Trimmer?


----------



## kernelPANIC (Jul 30, 2007)

I've just tried the new loader and I keep having the same problems using cheats with Final Fantasy III (U). When I select new game, and several cheats are enabled from the R4 loader, the game just freezes (or rather two black screens appear and nothing else...)


----------



## Tanas (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Monkey01 @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Jul 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > *I can confirm that download play now works on the R4 for MarioKart DS, Tetris DS and Clubhouse Games (42 All-Time Classics).* Any more games anyone wants me to try?
> ...



Both Yoshi Touch&Go and Diddy Kong Racing, also Konami Arcade works.


----------



## Rayder (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Rayder @ Jul 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Arg!Â I have about 130 games I shuffle between on my R4. Re-trimming them ALL.......
> ...




Yeah, but I don't remember what games do DL play and I figure to do a blanket re-trim of all of the games I shuffle between.  More work for me, but I'm not pressed.....but I need a verified "good" trimmer besides Rominator. (read my previous reply)


----------



## ujoewong (Jul 30, 2007)

new super mario bros. and mario kart work


----------



## xalphax (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(forkyfork @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> So what's the likelihood that this will come out for the M3?



its only the question when it will come out for the m3


----------



## bobrules (Jul 30, 2007)

Anyone test TokyoTrim? I use that, but i don't have another DS to test it with.


----------



## khan (Jul 30, 2007)

Can someone plz test DL play using DSTrimmer.


----------



## APPS (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Ben_j @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> The Pokémon Diamond - Pokémon Revolution link still won't work


Do any of the cards provide that kinda link? I dont know if the cyclo does or not...


----------



## Icarus (Jul 30, 2007)

Weird question but, to update it from 1.10, which files do I have to replace only ?  I don't want to lose my skins and everything xD


----------



## bobrules (Jul 30, 2007)

Only the _DS_MENU.DAT will do.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 30, 2007)

Cool, thanks a lot bobrules =]


----------



## Rayder (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> Weird question but, to update it from 1.10, which files do I have to replace only ?Â I don't want to lose my skins and everything xD



What I did was save my "Themes"  folder in the _system_ folder from my flash card to my hard drive, delete everything the new firmware will be replacing from the flash card, replace the firmware files with the new ones, delete the _DS_MENU.SYS file from the flash card and then replace the "Themes" folder with the one I've been using.  Always worked for me.


----------



## Ben_j (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(APPS @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ben_j @ Jul 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The Pokémon Diamond - Pokémon Revolution link still won't work
> ...



Yes, but I don't remember which one does...


----------



## blazingwolf (Jul 30, 2007)

Worms - Open Warfare - WORKING!
Diddy Kong Racing -  WORKING!
New Super Mario Bros. - WORKING!
SM64DS - WORKING!
Mario Kart DS - WORKING!
Golden Eye Rouge Agent - WORKING!
Tony Hawk's American Sk8te Land - WORKING


Anyone else want to try any others? Though I'm sure it works 100% now, R4DS team usually doesn't lie about these things. When they say %100, it means they did something to cause %100 compatability! Great job R4DS team, you show time and time again that you have great customer service, and aren't in for a quick buck, but to provide the best product for your customers.

P.S. Anyone know how to get cheats on and off in game working?


----------



## Monkey01 (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(APPS @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> Do any of the cards provide that kinda link? I dont know if the cyclo does or not...
> 
> Only G6 DS Real does afaik...
> 
> ...


Nice, thx.


----------



## Glacius0 (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(blazingwolf @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> Worms - Open Warfare - WORKING!
> Diddy Kong Racing -Â WORKING!
> New Super Mario Bros. - WORKING!
> SM64DS - WORKING!
> ...


Impressive. Seems they nailed it.


----------



## khan (Jul 30, 2007)

Please answer my question:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> DL play works if ROMs were trimmed with DSTrimmer.



I need to know. PLZ


----------



## blazingwolf (Jul 30, 2007)

Need For Speed Most Wanted - WORKING!
Super Monkey Ball - Touch & Roll - WORKING!
Nanostray -WORKING!
Club House Games - WORKING!
3 in 1 UNO - WORKING!

Yeah, that pretty much puts the nail in the coffin on this issue.


----------



## adgloride (Jul 30, 2007)

I like the new feature on moonshell.  Instead of turning off and having to restart the DS it goes right back to the menu.  I was going to order another R4 from bamboogaming but they've sold out the stock before they even get it


----------



## Rayder (Jul 30, 2007)

To those who verified that DL play is working; were the ROMs trimmed or untrimmed?  If trimmed, what trimmer did you use?

Please don't say Rominator


----------



## blazingwolf (Jul 30, 2007)

Untrimmed.

THOUGH it should work with a safe trimmer like Rominator or something else. But I personally haven't tried that yet, plan to though.


----------



## blue99 (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> Anyone test TokyoTrim? I use that, but i don't have another DS to test it with.



Yeah I want to know this, too.


----------



## Tanas (Jul 30, 2007)

All the ROMS i've tried Download Play works, and they where all trimmed using Offline List, also every untrimmed ROM worked aswell.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 30, 2007)

Awesome!
btw, the R4's are still in stock at gameyeeeah, so grab yours before they run out!!
i know i am!


----------



## ahtin (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> Yay. Too bad I sold my R4 this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , I am using 2.3 for G6DS now......


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Jul 30, 2007)

Installing not woot.If i retrim it wont delete my saves right.


----------



## jelbo (Jul 30, 2007)

They fixed the borked cheats as well; the brightness adjustment code works again. Yay! Tested Download Play with MarioKart and it worked


----------



## sudeki300 (Jul 30, 2007)

incase no one knows how to toggle cheats in real time this is the buttom cobo from the r4 dowload site...

before running game, under circumstance that a cheat has already been opened, in the process of running the game cheat can be temporarily closed by L+R+START+DOWN, you may press L+R+START+UP to open cheat.


hope it helps.........sudeki300


----------



## HBK (Jul 30, 2007)

So the standings can now pair up as...

DOWNLOAD PLAY STATISTICS
1st - R4 and CycloEvo - ALL GAMES
2nd - G6DSR - aprox. 90% 
3rd- DS-X - aprox .85%


----------



## bobrules (Jul 30, 2007)

To follow up on that, you can decide if you want to use the in-game on/ff function in the cheat selection menu before running the game.


----------



## myclock (Jul 30, 2007)

yaHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! great news ive been using tokyotrimmer so that shouldnt affffect my ds download play


----------



## bobrules (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice, I can confirm that the back light cheat code now works again.


----------



## blazingwolf (Jul 30, 2007)

Man, the Cheat On/Off features ROCKS!

It works perfectly! 

Now I get infinite health in MMBN5 only when I need it! XD


----------



## myclock (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Jul 31 2007 said:


> Nice, I can confirm that the back light cheat code now works again.



hmm whats that? but i know that moonshell loads properly now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and soft reset is handy


----------



## DoS (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah, I finally managed to make moonshell work with soft reset enabled. It kinda sucks though, the interface is all slow, moving windows is sluggish and the whole idea of listening to MP3 and watching very low quality videos on the DS isn't that exciting. I'm glad it's working, but I definetely won't be using it.


----------



## Smiths (Jul 30, 2007)

*patiently waits for *iq_132* to update his firmware conversion tool for M3 Simply*


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Jul 30, 2007)

anyone can give me the links for trimmers that i can safely trim roms so d/l & play works?
r4 trimmer v.2 is nowhere to be found .


----------



## kemosabe (Jul 30, 2007)

R4 did it again, i love these guys.
best flashcard ever !!


----------



## pasc (Jul 30, 2007)

sucks that my Micro SD fried yesterday  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 especially after Realtime Cheatcode and Downloadplay were perfectet


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Jul 30, 2007)

is this how real time cheats work?
(opening cheats by L+R+START+UP, temporaryly closing cheats by L+R+START+DOWN)


----------



## blazingwolf (Jul 30, 2007)

Yep, works beautifully!


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(sudeki300 @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> incase no one knows how to toggle cheats in real time this is the buttom cobo from the r4 dowload site...
> 
> before running game, under circumstance that a cheat has already been opened, in the process of running the game cheat can be temporarily closed by L+R+START+DOWN, you may press L+R+START+UP to open cheat.
> 
> ...



doesn't work, yes i've enabled in game cheat in the cheat menu, i've press the combinations above including left and right with the other buttons, nothing.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 30, 2007)

You don't actually get to choose the cheats in game, you must activate the cheats before you start the game.


----------



## roboz (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice update except I still cant play Battle Revolution. Also dealextreme is in stock of R4's.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jul 30, 2007)

Very nice. Enjoying the update


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(blazingwolf @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> Man, the Cheat On/Off features ROCKS!
> 
> It works perfectly!
> 
> Now I get infinite health in MMBN5 only when I need it! XD



do you have time to share with us how you got it to work?


----------



## bobrules (Jul 30, 2007)

The cheat in game enable/disable was implemented in the 1.09 version. http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=509 
For 1.11 they only added a tickbox in the cheat selection menu to let you decide whether you want to disable cheats that you activated before you started the game.


----------



## roboz (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(sudeki300 @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> before running game, under circumstance that a cheat has already been opened, in the process of running the game cheat can be temporarily closed by L+R+START+DOWN, you may press L+R+START+UP to open cheat.


----------



## sylux92 (Jul 30, 2007)

Do you have to disable soft reset and cheats to get download play working? If not, then they have beaten cycloDS which has to disable soft reset to make it work.


----------



## Nomearod (Jul 30, 2007)

Which program do you use to trim rooms? 

I need you to trim all the roms I have in the DS cuz I have never done that and my card is full XD


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(roboz @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sudeki300 @ Jul 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > before running game, under circumstance that a cheat has already been opened, in the process of running the game cheat can be temporarily closed by L+R+START+DOWN, you may press L+R+START+UP to open cheat.
> ...



again i don't see why i have to keep quoting myself it dosn't dam work, i've tried in 4 games now, nothing happens.


----------



## HBK (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(sylux92 @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> Do you have to disable soft reset and cheats to get download play working? If not, then they have beaten cycloDS which has to disable soft reset to make it work.



I think it works with SR on too.


----------



## hanman (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(ahtin @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(4saken @ Jul 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yay. Too bad I sold my R4 this morning
> ...



2.3? I thought the current version was 2.2...


----------



## blazingwolf (Jul 30, 2007)

Cheat on/off option works for me, not sure what your doing wrong.


----------



## delta123 (Jul 30, 2007)

if your expecting a cheat menu to pop up, your out of luck. all the thing does is activate or deactivate codes that already selected to want to work. i tried it with rockman zx advent and it works like a charm.


----------



## retman (Jul 30, 2007)

What does that cheat 'Real-time' thing do?


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(delta123 @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> if your expecting a cheat menu to pop up, your out of luck. all the thing does is activate or deactivate codes that already selected to want to work. i tried it with rockman zx advent and it works like a charm.



ah, i see so that explains why i don't see anything then, dam i was trying to get some codes to work with animal crossing and enable them within the game instead of the start (where i get the white screens), oh well.


----------



## retman (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> instead of the start (where i get the white screens), oh well.




That happens with me also, do you think its a bug? i have the correct game ID and cheats.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 30, 2007)

Is anyone else unable to boot Tetris at all? I get 2 black screens


----------



## Foie (Jul 30, 2007)

Sweet!  This was quicker than I expected.


----------



## Tanas (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> Is anyone else unable to boot Tetris at all? I get 2 black screens



Tetris works for me.


----------



## martin88 (Jul 30, 2007)

That's good news. CycloDS sales will probably go down now.


----------



## Rayder (Jul 30, 2007)

We still need a list of trimmers that are verified to work with DL play.


----------



## Evilkoko (Jul 30, 2007)

Awesome, now I just gotta get back my r4 from my thieving friend


----------



## bobrules (Jul 30, 2007)

I just tested some stuff. Back light cheat code only works if you disabled in-game on/off. That explains why 1.10 doesn't support back light cheat, because the in game on/off can not be shut off.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(retman @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Jul 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > instead of the start (where i get the white screens), oh well.
> ...



the R4DS cheat codes override the M code so there is two M codes working at once causing it to freeze when it tries to load. unless the R4DS update their firmware to edit M codes and add our own (codejunkies codes for animal crossing need a M code to work) it will never work.


----------



## funknjunk (Jul 30, 2007)

Good news but ugh, I can't wait for the m3 release!!!!


----------



## Covarr (Jul 30, 2007)

Bodom-Child's trimmer "DS Trimmer.exe" does not work with download play. I shall now have to re-download all of my download play roms because I deleted the untrimmed copies to save space.


----------



## fli_guy84 (Jul 30, 2007)

OMG I can't believe I left my DS at home! Bleh, have to wait till weekend then to get some DP action


----------



## Rayder (Jul 30, 2007)

I made a list of single and multi card download play games.  I guess these are the only games we should have to re-trim:

Single Card Multi:

Big Brain Academy  
Bomberman 
Bomberman Land Touch!
Brain Age: Train Your Brain in Minutes a Day
Cameltry
Dragon Booster
Nanostray  
Over the Hedge
Point Blank  
Sudoku Mania
Super Black Bass Fishing  
Toon-Doku  
Totally Spies! 2 Undercover
World Championship Poker: Deluxe Series 
Zoo Keeper  

Single AND Multi Card Multi:

Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Bratz: Forever Diamondz
Break'em All
Bust-a-Move DS  
Cartoon Network Racing  
Cookie & Cream 
Crash Boom Bang!
Diddy Kong Racing DS
Dragon Quest Heroes: Rocket Slime
FIFA 06
Freedom Wings
Frogger: Helmet Chaos
GoldenEye: Rogue Agent
LEGO Star Wars II: The Original Trilogy
Madagascar
Magnetica
Meteos: Disney Magic
Metroid Prime Hunters
Monopoly / Boggle / Yahtzee / Battleship 
Monster Bomber
My Frogger Toy Trials
Nacho Libre
Need for Speed: Carbon
New York Times Crosswords, The
Nicktoons: Battle for Volcano Island
Open Season
Ping Pals
Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
Pokémon Trozei
Puyo Pop Fever
Rafa Nadal Tennis
Ridge Racer DS
Rub Rabbits!, The
SBK: Snowboard Kids DS
Sega Casino
Sonic Rush
Super Monkey Ball: Touch & Roll
Superman Returns: The Videogame
Tamagotchi Connection: Corner Shop DS
Tetris DS
Tiger Woods PGA Tour Golf 2005
Top Gun
True Swing Golf
Uno 52
Whac-A-Mole
Winning Eleven Pro Evolution Soccer 2007
Xiaolin Showdown 

Multi Card Multi:

2006 FIFA World Cup
Age of Empires: The Age of Kings
Arthur & The Invisibles
Asphalt Urban GT
Asphalt Urban GT 2
ATV: Quad Frenzy  
Battles of Prince of Persia
Battleship/Connect Four/Sorry/Trouble
Big Mutha Truckers
Bionicle Heroes
Blades of Thunder 2
Bubble Bobble Revolution 
Burnout Legends
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin
Catz
Charlotte's Web
Children of Mana
Chronicles of Narnia, The: The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe
Contact
Danny Phantom: Urban Jungle
Dig Dug Digging Strike
Digimon World Dawn
Dino Master: Dig, Discover, Duel
Disney's American Dragon: Jake Long Attack of the Dark Dragon
Disney's Chicken Little: Ace in Action
Disney's Kim Possible: Global Gemini
Disney's Little Mermaid, The: Ariel's Undersea Adventure
Disney's That's So Raven: Psychic on the Scene
Disney/Pixar Cars
Disney/Pixar's The Incredibles: Rise of the Underminer
Dogz
Dragon Ball Z: Supersonic Warriors 2
FIFA Soccer 07 
FIFA Street 2 
Ford Racing 3
Fossil League D.T.C.
Franklin's Great Adventures
Golden Nugget Casino
Greg Hastings' Tournament Paintball Max'd
Guilty Gear Dust Strikers
Gunpey
Hamsterz Life
Hannah Montana
Happy Feet
Hardcore Pool
Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
Hi Hi Puffy AmiYumi: The Genie and the Amp
Horsez
Konductra 
Lara Croft Tomb Raider: Legend
LostMagic
Lunar: Dragon Song
M&M's Break 'Em 
Madden NFL 06
Madden NFL 07
Madden NFL 2005 
Major League Baseball 2K7
Marvel Nemesis: Rise of the Imperfects
Marvel Trading Card Game
Mech Assault: Phantom War
Mega Man Battle Network 5: Double Team
Micro Machines V4
Mini RC Rally
Mr. DRILLER: Drill Spirits
Need for Speed Underground 2
Need For Speed: Most Wanted
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest
Planet Puzzle League
Pogo Island
Rainbow Islands Revolution
Real-Time Conflict: Shogun Empires
Resident Evil: Deadly Silence
Retro Atari Classics
Shrek SuperSlam
Shrek the Third
SimCity D
Sims 2, The
Star Trek: Tactical Assault
Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith
Strawberry Shortcake: Strawberryland Games
Suite Life of Zack & Cody, The: Tipton Trouble
Tak 3: The Great Juju Challenge
Tamagotchi Connection: Corner Shop 2
Tao's Adventure: Curse of the Demon Seal
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 3: Mutant Nightmare
Texas Hold 'Em Poker
Texas Hold 'Em Poker Pack
Theme Park
TMNT
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory
Tony Hawk's American Sk8land
Tony Hawk's Downhill Jam
Top Spin 2
Touchmaster
Turn It Around
Ultimate Spider-Man
Wiffle Ball
Winx Club: Quest for the Codex
Yu-Gi-Oh! World Championship 2007 
Yu-Gi-Oh!: Nightmare Troubadour


If any are missing, blame Nintendo.  Their master list is where I got this from.


Hope that's useful to everyone.


EDIT:  Oops....forgot a whole category....fixed now.


----------



## M3LV1N (Jul 30, 2007)

R4DS FTW!


----------



## Fusion (Jul 30, 2007)

Converting the update makes it say v1.11 on the DS for M3DSsimply, but while running anything (either retail or homebrew) it just stops on the game loading screen with no progress, drats they had to change the encryption.

Anyone notice the M3DSsimply has not been updated on the official website since like 1.06? (unless im blind? lol) but if it was'nt for IQ_132 M3DSs users would'nt even have update 1.10? something to think about & show some respect for *IQ_132*


----------



## perkele (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(martin88 @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> That's good news. CycloDS sales will probably go down now.


Hopefully R4's prices won't go up, they just made a new batch.


----------



## DjoeN (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Fusion @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> Converting the update makes it say v1.11 on the DS for M3DSsimply, but while running anything (either retail or homebrew) it just stops on the game loading screen with no progress, drats they had to change the encryption.
> 
> Anyone notice the M3DSsimply has not been updated on the official website since like 1.06? (unless im blind? lol) but if it was'nt for IQ_132 M3DSs users would'nt even have update 1.10? something to think about & show some respect for *IQ_132*



Did you ever followed the M3Ds Simply updates ? you should know the use another numbering system.

M3DS Simply v1.06 = v1.10 R4DS Revolution.

So expect M3 should name next update v1.07 and that should be = to v1.11 for R4


----------



## perkele (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Fusion @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> Anyone notice the M3DSsimply has not been updated on the official website since like 1.06? (unless im blind? lol) but if it was'nt for IQ_132 M3DSs users would'nt even have update 1.10? something to think about & show some respect for *IQ_132*


FYI M3Simply v1.06 = R4DS v1.10, they don't have the same version numbers.


----------



## iisdev (Jul 30, 2007)

post deleted by author.
reason: CNET affiliation


----------



## jtroye32 (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> I made a list of single and multi card download play games.  I guess these are the only games we should have to re-trim:
> 
> Single Card Multi:
> 
> ...




NSMB?
MKDS?
Elite Beat Agents?


----------



## aZnXrAvEr (Jul 30, 2007)

All my roms are trimmed with SkinnyRom. I only tried download play with Mario Kart & New Super Mario Bros. and they work. So I'm guessing it works with every game.


----------



## Jawas (Jul 30, 2007)

Great update!! Didn't expect to see this so soon, but wow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can confirm 

0201 - Mario Kart DS works on Double cart and Single Cart downloadplay hosting.
0061 - Bomberman works hosting single cart
0142 - Metroid Prime Pinball works single card hosting
0294 - True Swing Gold works hosting single card

Can assume the rest will too. Amazing Update, flawless card for me atm!


----------



## Hellios (Jul 30, 2007)

Also, did anyone try Jump Ultimate Stars and Bleach DS 2?


----------



## Rayder (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(jtroye32 @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Rayder @ Jul 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I made a list of single and multi card download play games.Â I guess these are the only games we should have to re-trim:
> ...




Yeah, I goofed and missed a whole category.  I fixed it.  Still seem to be some missing.  It's Ninty's fault....it's their list.


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Jul 30, 2007)

*R4 WINS!

FLAWLESS VICTORY!*


----------



## Costello (Jul 30, 2007)

thanks for the list, Rayder
we do have this:
http://wiki.gbatemp.net/index.php?title=ND...ltiplayer_Games
but your list is far more complete


----------



## soccertim (Jul 30, 2007)

GO R4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Is Rominator safe to use for this???


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Jamesco @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> *R4 WINS!
> 
> FLAWLESS VICTORY!*


All it needs now is a built in memory version. I also don't like the menu.


----------



## iq_132 (Jul 30, 2007)

Updated patch tool here.
Enjoy.


----------



## shane1972 (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi,

What does the patch do exactly?

Cheers Shane


----------



## pegasus21 (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(shane1972 @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What does the patch do exactly?
> 
> Cheers Shane



It allows an M3 Simply user to use the R4 Kernel update.


----------



## iq_132 (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(shane1972 @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What does the patch do exactly?
> 
> Cheers Shane




Lazy much?


----------



## Smiths (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(iq_132 @ Jul 31 2007 said:


> Updated patch tool here.
> Enjoy.



iq_- that patch isn't letting games load. The firmware loads but when a game is selected the progress bar doesn't move.
Effort appreciated, I assume this can be fixed?
Thanks!


----------



## Diffusion (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(newbie @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iq_132 @ Jul 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Updated patch tool here.
> ...


I just tried it out...

And games are loading for me.

Are you sure you used the patcher from that link? Since only the old version of the patch gave me the progress bar error...

BTW... Thanks for the patch, IQ_132.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jul 30, 2007)

How's PBR compatibility?


----------



## shane1972 (Jul 30, 2007)

With r4 it does not work with m3 unsure?

Cheers Shane


----------



## Smiths (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Diffusion @ Jul 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(newbie @ Jul 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(iq_132 @ Jul 31 2007 said:
> ...

















No idea why, but I wiped the patch dir from a previous one and it was fine.
Oh well, it good now! Thanks!!


----------



## iq_132 (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok, good good


----------



## JimMack (Jul 30, 2007)

Think we will get an update for Slot-2 cards? I'm still using an M3 Perfect.


----------



## Diffusion (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(newbie @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Diffusion @ Jul 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(newbie @ Jul 30 2007 said:
> ...



It apparently doesn't work if you still have the old version's info.dat.


----------



## bfoos (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> How's PBR compatibility?


It's been stated that it doesn't work.


----------



## 4saken (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(JimMack @ Jul 31 2007 said:


> Think we will get an update for Slot-2 cards? I'm still using an M3 Perfect.



Every now and then there will be an update


----------



## Tanas (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Hellios @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> Also, did anyone try Jump Ultimate Stars and Bleach DS 2?



Bleach DS 2nd works.


----------



## Fadakar (Jul 30, 2007)

Patcher works. Thanks iq.


----------



## perkele (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(iq_132 @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> Updated patch tool here.
> Enjoy.


Thanks, it's working fine on the English firmware.
Any change you update the info.dat to make it work with the French and other languages too, they now freeze when loading a game.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 30, 2007)

Can someone link me to a trimming tool? I want to try this =)


----------



## Lupigen (Jul 30, 2007)

Hm, I was testing the new cheat engine out and found that although they applied yasu's bugfix to the normal mode, it seems that the new real-time enable/disable mode still uses the old cheat engine, with all of the old bugs still intact.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 30, 2007)

2007年7月30日 更新R4 v1.11内核
1）解决 1158 塞尔达传说 等部分游戏不能软复位的问题
2）解决 1209 游戏的白屏问题
3）增加金手指实时开关的选项，解决金手指兼容性问题
4）升级内置 moonshell v1.71 版，支持软复位和重启
5）支持全部游戏的 Download play 功能（减肥请使用减肥工具 2.0 版）

the english changelog is wrong

number 3 in english is suppose to mean: added the option to disable/enable realtime cheat on/off, fixed cheat compatibility problems.


----------



## funem (Jul 30, 2007)

Cheat for Castlevania POR ( which worked on version 1.9 ) that was broken when 1.10 was released and made it white screen on load, still does not work. You cant use the realtime cheat enable either to turn it back on when the game is loaded.

Anyone else got the same problem.

Other than that nice update.


----------



## frurry (Jul 30, 2007)

pokemon mystery dungeon now works with cheats again, was broken for me in 1.09, now working flawless again, well done r4 team


----------



## Slowking (Jul 30, 2007)

Tokyotrim should work...
Sadly I can't test it since both my DS are flashed...


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 30, 2007)

What does Flashing your DS have to do with testing...?


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Jul 30, 2007)

Because download play is already perfect if your DS's are flashed..


----------



## Euronymous (Jul 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Tanas @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hellios @ Jul 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, did anyone try Jump Ultimate Stars and Bleach DS 2?
> ...



Quoting dis


----------



## ackers (Jul 30, 2007)

Why doesn't everyone just use the same freakin trimmer!?

The ones which work are no better than the others that work. Just use the same trimmer and there will be no questions of "does this trimmer work properly?"!

I suggest EZ-Trim, it works a real treat and is straight to the point. Why use anything else?

Also the R4 is not quite perfect yet... it still contains Engrish.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Euronymous @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Tanas @ Jul 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hellios @ Jul 30 2007 said:
> ...



JUS worked without this update


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jul 31, 2007)

Does Skinnyrom [trimmer] work?


----------



## timekeeper (Jul 31, 2007)

POR with 1.11, inf health but no realtime cheat enabled works flawlessly. I finally beat the damn nation of fools level. With realtime cheat enabled, it goes back to a white screen. 

Way to go, r4ds, you only keep improving your firmware. Damn glad I bought the card.


----------



## Tanas (Jul 31, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> Because download play is already perfect if your DS's are flashed..



Not on the R4 it wasnt.


----------



## Sleek (Jul 31, 2007)

gee real time cheat is great but why would you want to play POR with infinite health

granted Nation of Fools is hard been a long time since I played it (was it the medusa or that big ball of human flesh and gunt)

c mon they are just patterns within every boss fight, if you know how to dodge or got the right weapons, you wouldn't need
infinite health.

But hooray for R4 man now I can verse against my friends


----------



## Covarr (Jul 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Tanas @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Jul 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Because download play is already perfect if your DS's are flashed..
> ...


It is if the receiving DS is flashed.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jul 31, 2007)

That's wrong^ I had 2 DSs. One phat one lite. The Lite was flashed, Phat wasn't and was sending. Lite still froze


----------



## Fulcaire (Jul 31, 2007)

Sweet, one question though.
How do I soft reset while using moonshell?
What do I press?
I tried pressing all buttons (X,Y,A,B + L+R)
nothing worked.
It works in games but I don't know how on Moonshell. 
thanks.


----------



## monkey69 (Jul 31, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sweet, one question though.
> How do I soft reset while using moonshell?
> What do I press?
> I tried pressing all buttons (X,Y,A,B + L+R)
> ...



Click on the menu button in the upper left hand corner, then select RESET.MSE.  It should return you to the R4 menu!


----------



## CannonBallZ (Jul 31, 2007)

Multiplayer for mariokart,NSMB & club house games works fine between the unflashed lite with r4 and unflashed phat with supercardmini, i didnt have to retrim any of the roms, r4 commander was just fine


----------



## iq_132 (Jul 31, 2007)

QUOTE(perkele @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iq_132 @ Jul 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Updated patch tool here.
> ...



Open up the info.dat with notepad or any other text editor, find this line:

503e5bd9,002D,1110,4, //

create a new line and past these there

503e5bd9,002D,1110,4, // r4 1.11  French (English hardware)
2f551d72,004D,1110,4, // r4 1.11  Korean (English hardware)


----------



## Jools (Jul 31, 2007)

I have always used R4DS ROM Trimmer.exe (cant remember where I got it), but I've found that all the trimmed roms work with download play (mario kart, clubhouse games etc.).

But WHY OH WHY doesn't Moonshell work for me?!?!?!?


----------



## perkele (Jul 31, 2007)

QUOTE(iq_132 @ Jul 31 2007 said:


> Open up the info.dat with notepad or any other text editor, find this line:
> 
> 503e5bd9,002D,1110,4, //
> 
> ...


Thanks, I just pasted the 2 last lines you suggested and it works fine.
FYI, the first line I had to search for (which is the same as the 1st line I had to paste) isn't originally in the info.dat

Edit: you probably meant to search for "2E866286,000D,1110,4, // r4 1.10  English" (which is wrongly commented as v1.10, just like the other 2 lines below it)


----------



## iq_132 (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, I've fixed that in the latest (unreleased) build.


----------



## OSW (Jul 31, 2007)

QUOTE(hanman @ Jul 31 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ahtin @ Jul 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(4saken @ Jul 30 2007 said:
> ...



he's a tester  i believe


----------



## Diffusion (Jul 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Jools @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> I have always used R4DS ROM Trimmer.exe (cant remember where I got it), but I've found that all the trimmed roms work with download play (mario kart, clubhouse games etc.).
> 
> But WHY OH WHY doesn't Moonshell work for me?!?!?!?



Had the same error.

Deleted the _DS_MENU System File, and that fixed it.


----------



## hevyhomie (Jul 31, 2007)

QUOTE(monkey69 @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



press start


----------



## AiMsHiT (Jul 31, 2007)

R4DS-ROM-Trimmer-2.0
here it is http://r4ds.com/soft/other/R4DS-ROM-Trimmer-2.0.rar


----------



## asgatlat (Jul 31, 2007)

here is the firmware 1.07 for m3simply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.m3-forum.com/viewtopic.php?t=9756

same changelog ^^


----------



## iq_132 (Jul 31, 2007)

Just in case anyone's interested, here's the latest build.  A few small fixes/additions.
Patch 310707


----------



## coolmos (Jul 31, 2007)

QUOTE(iq_132 @ Jul 31 2007 said:


> Just in case anyone's interested, here's the latest build.Â A few small fixes/additions.
> Patch 310707



As if nobody would be interested......

Do you count the downloads?

Thanks for such a fast job on the new patcher!


----------



## MissKailaYu (Jul 31, 2007)

Is it just me or does the the R4 Rom Trimmer 2.0 have a memory leak problem? Everytime I trim several roms it sucks up more and more RAM and never releases it.


----------



## kaktus.ds (Jul 31, 2007)

I've performed some tests with a couple of trimmers to see what they've changed/removed in the original files.
I did this with Total Commanders "compare files" command, so anyone who uses TC can test it themselfs.
Just remember to click the "binary" checkbox before you start comparing.

Remember I only tested it with *3 clean roms, and 4 different trimmers*, so don't sue me if Download Play doesn't work for you. Thanks.


*ROMS:*
0080 - Nanostray (U) (Lube).nds
0434 - New Super Mario Bros (U) (pSyDS).nds
0595 - Clubhouse Games (U) (WRG).nds


*TRIMMERS:*
R4DS ROM Trimmer 1.0 (sorry found no link)
R4DS ROM Trimmer 2.0 (link)
SkinnyRom v1.2 (link)
NDS Tokyo Trim v0.42 (link)


*CONCLUSION:*
*R4DS ROM Trimmer v1.0* doesn't work. It removes a lot though, and the ROM's sizes becomes the smallest. (Probably because it removes TOO MUCH! So don't use it.)

*R4DS ROM Trimmer v2.0* works fine. It removes the crap from the ROMS without destroying them. But no batch trimming can be a pain, so I wouldn't recommend it unless you were just going to trim a single ROM. 

*SkinnyRom v1.2* also works fine. The batch trimming is nice and the fact that it leaves a few bytes for safety seems good to me at least.

*NDS Tokyo Trim v0.42* also works just fine. The batch trimming seems a bit faster than SkinnyROM's, but that might just be me. No safe trimming is used, which probably isn't a big deal... unless you're paranoid about your ROMS not working because of it.



*LONG STORY (post) SHORT:* _(read if you're in a hurry!)_
The stuff that gets removed with R4DS ROM Trimmer 2.0, SkinnyROM v1.2, and NDS Tokyo Trim v0.42 are exactly the same.
The only thing that is different is the amount of "safe trimming" left at the end. With R4DS ROM Trimmer v2.0 leaving the most, followed by SkinnyRom v1.2, and last NDS Tokyo Trim v0.42 which leaves none.



So, I hope that clears up a few answers about which rom trimmers work and not.
I can test a few more if you like... just give me a link, AND have some patience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*EDIT:*
The settings I used for SkinnyRom v1.2 was:
Safe Trim On and Off. Byte jump size 128.


*UPDATE:*
*M3 ROM Trimmer v2.0* trims EXACTLY the same as *R4DS ROM Trimmer v2.0*. _(Produces identical files.)_ No surprise there.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 31, 2007)

wow great post kaktus.ds


----------



## bobrules (Jul 31, 2007)

oops my fault


----------



## kaktus.ds (Jul 31, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Jul 31 2007 said:


> wow great post kaktus.ds



Thanks!


----------



## CSD (Jul 31, 2007)

kaktus,

I was reading this thread and contemplating starting another thread asking about the best trimmer. I use NDSTokyoTrim myself, but your analysis has me a bit worried about the results. I use it mostly because it detects wifi data. Has there been any complaints that it ever did chop off more than what was needed? Has it ever actually messed up a rom?

Anyway, thanks a lot for the in depth review.


----------



## kaktus.ds (Jul 31, 2007)

QUOTE(CSD @ Jul 31 2007 said:


> kaktus,
> 
> I was reading this thread and contemplating starting another thread asking about the best trimmer. I use NDSTokyoTrim myself, but your analysis has me a bit worried about the results. I use it mostly because it detects wifi data. Has there been any complaints that it ever did chop off more than what was needed? Has it ever actually messed up a rom?
> 
> Anyway, thanks a lot for the in depth review.



Well, I primarily use SkinnyRom so I really wouldn't know about the messed up roms ratio.
Probably none. Because it seems to stop trimming at the exact right place in the files so as far as I know, no, it doesn't mess up the roms.
However if you're worried, just use one of the other trimmers, or keep the clean untrimmed roms as a backup somewhere.

Sorry I couldn't be of anymore help.


----------



## CSD (Jul 31, 2007)

No, you answered my question, thanks.

And I keep all roms backed up in their original zipped state, just in case.


----------



## Emu (Jul 31, 2007)

Does it add any new cheats? I'm still waiting for there to be cheats for Etrian Odyssey and Puzzle Quest..Oh please let there be cheats, or atleast someone who has some cheats for those 2?


----------



## bobrules (Jul 31, 2007)

There's already cheats for puzzle quest. http://us.codejunkies.com/home.asp?c=US&cr...=$&r=0&l=1


----------



## h8uthemost (Jul 31, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Jul 30 2007 said:


> again i don't see why i have to keep quoting myself it dosn't dam work, i've tried in 4 games now, nothing happens.



*Sigh*...it's just like he said. L+R+Start+Down to turn them off, then L+R+Start+Up to get them to work again. I just tested it personally, and it works.

First off, press B in the cheat menu to get the option(Real-time on/off enable(B)) to activate the real time option. Also enable Game Disable and Cheat Disable activated.

Can't be anymore clearer than that. If following this, it still doesn't work for you, then switch to an easier cart.

EDIT: See you got it working.


----------



## xbandaidx (Jul 31, 2007)

So this update didn't address the issue with Pokemon Wii and a DS connecting together?  I still get a white screen on the DS.


----------



## JacobReaper (Jul 31, 2007)

anyone tested PBR with D or P?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 31, 2007)

seems that pokemon revolution thingy requires additional effort since it is is linking the wii so we will wait for 1.2 for that


----------



## iq_132 (Jul 31, 2007)

QUOTE(coolmos @ Jul 31 2007 said:


> As if nobody would be interested......
> Well, I'd already released a version that patched the R4 1.11 English to M3DS hardware.
> 
> 
> ...


No problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I almost had a release ready 8/9 hours earlier, but alas, I have a job.


----------



## Kamgusta (Jul 31, 2007)

Ehi iq, did you put the info.dat inside the patch.exe in your latest builds?
Or do I ask too much noobish questions..


edit: that was a noobish question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just found it by myself. thanks for the program, anyway!


----------



## bobrules (Aug 2, 2007)

I just relied after browsing the hckencc forum that ahtin is the super mod of that forum.


----------



## Spikey (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Aug 2 2007 said:


> I just relied after browsing the hckencc forum that ahtin is the super mod of that forum.


relied...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't you mean realized?


----------



## bobrules (Aug 2, 2007)

lol firefox spell check


----------



## cheapassdave (Aug 4, 2007)

how much does flashing your ds affect the download play or multi card play on the r4 1.11?


----------



## gbaguy (Aug 4, 2007)

QUOTE(CSD @ Jul 31 2007 said:


> kaktus,
> 
> I was reading this thread and contemplating starting another thread asking about the best trimmer. I use NDSTokyoTrim myself, but your analysis has me a bit worried about the results. I use it mostly because it detects wifi data. Has there been any complaints that it ever did chop off more than what was needed? Has it ever actually messed up a rom?
> 
> Anyway, thanks a lot for the in depth review.



I usually use NDS Tokyo Trim, but I just tried with the latest version, 0.43 and I got two white screens.  I then tried with ROM Trimmer v2.0 and the results are as follows:

64,463,752  lost2_romtrimmer2.nds
64,463,240  lost2_tokyo.nds

102,691,180  finalfantasyIII_romtrimmer2.nds
102,690,804  finalfantasyIII_tokyo.nds

As you can see Tokyo v0.43 trims more than Rom Trimmer v2.0 and it's this extra bit that damages the roms returning the white screens.  Both trims by Rom Trimmer v2.0 work.  I suggest not using Tokyo until it's fixed.

gbaguy


----------



## gbaguy (Aug 4, 2007)

QUOTE(gbaguy @ Aug 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(CSD @ Jul 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > kaktus,
> ...



Sorry, the roms I tested with are "Lost In Blue 2" and "Final Fantasy III"

gbaguy


----------



## bobrules (Aug 4, 2007)

I have no problems with any of the games I had trimmed with ndstokyotrim.


----------



## Kamgusta (Aug 4, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Aug 4 2007 said:


> I have no problems with any of the games I had trimmed with ndstokyotrim.


Maybe you didn't try "Lost In Blue 2" and "Final Fantasy III" ?


----------



## gbaguy (Aug 4, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Aug 4 2007 said:


> I have no problems with any of the games I had trimmed with ndstokyotrim.



The roms are:
0939 - Lost In Blue 2 (U)(Xenophobia).rar
0681 - Final Fantasy III (U).rar

And I used the latest version, 0.43.  Yes, it might only affect certain roms as you can see that the amount chopped off by Tokyo on the two roms I illustrated is different: 512 bytes and 376 bytes respectively.

gbaguy


----------



## Tanas (Aug 4, 2007)

Anyone using Offline List, just use the trimmer module, I havent had any problems with any game I've trimmed using it.


----------



## gbaguy (Aug 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Tanas @ Aug 4 2007 said:


> Anyone using Offline List, just use the trimmer module, I havent had any problems with any game I've trimmed using it.



Thanks for the tip but I like the batch feature with Tokyo Rom Trimmer.  I sent the author an e-mail about what I found so hopefully he can nail down what the problem is and fix it in the next release.

gbaguy


----------



## BrianTokyo (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi, please download the latest build uploaded today, it should fix all those problems. As for the size comparisons..

64,463,752 lost2_romtrimmer2.nds
64,463,240 lost2_tokyo.nds

The problem wasn't that it was trimming too much, actually the size will be even lower with the current build.

http://techsuki.net


----------



## BrianTokyo (Aug 6, 2007)

gbaguy emailed me acknowledging the roms work now with the last build 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So:

"rom trimmer v2": 102,691,180
ndstokyo old :       102,690,804
new ndstokyo:       102,690,668

As you can see it wasn't trimming too much, but after the fix it's actually trimming more. "Rom trimmer" still does it a wrong way by using always a fixed size. "safe trimming" is a useless concept, you just need to trim the correct amount of bytes by analyzing the rom in detail.

Trimming backwards from the end of the rom like some do, doesn't guarantee a correct trimming either.


----------



## Jademalo (Aug 6, 2007)

*Full Guide To This Update*


Download Play

You can divide the Download Play games into 2 categorys.

1. One person has the game and sends it to their friends. The friends Click "DS Download Play" on the DS's main menu.

2. Two people have the game and one person doesn't (Mario Kart). The person who doesn't have the game clicks download play, while one person hosts it. The person who has the game but is not hosting goes into the games menu and joins, thus 2 people with cards, one without.

But of course, there is Multi-Card play.

If the ROM is trimmed too much, the Download Play may still be broken. To solve this, Use a trimmer like "SkinnyROM" (My Personal Favourate).

*If you are using previous firmware, Flashing the DS does nothing to improve Download Play compatability. That was a myth spawned due to the fact that if a DS was Flashed, Wi-FiMe would then work again, as FlashMe removes summit like the RSA header checks in Download Play, Therefore allowing the DS to Recognise and start the Wi-FiMe Download. With the R4/M3DSS, it just used to crash after starting to download.*


DS to Wii Linking (Pokémon Battle Revolution + Pokémon Diamond & Pearl)

To simply put it, THIS DOES NOT WORK YET.


The "Realtime Cheats Switch"

This just stops the R4/M3DSS from enabling the realtime cheats.

In the cheats menu, there is a tick box that turns this feature On/Off.

If on, the R4/M3DSS can turn enabled cheats on and off in game. To use, press "L+R+START+UP" To enable the selected cheats, and "L+R+START+DOWN" to disable cheats. This works just like the switch on the bottom of an Action Replay GBA.


Moonshell

To Soft-Reset in Moonshell 1.71, Press "L+R+A+B"


Things not yet done + Things I would like to see

DS --> Wii Link
Castlevania PoR Full Compatability (Fixable with certain Memory Cards)
Tony Hawk's Downhill Jam Slowdown

Loading Bar Skinnable
Cheats Page Skinnable

____________________________


Hope this helps everyone!!


----------



## superrob (Aug 6, 2007)

My Tests:
Mario Kart DS: WORKING
Advance Wars Duel Strike: WORKING
Actionloop: WORKING
Clubhouse Games: WORKING
Pokemon Link: WORKING
Super Mario 64: WORKING
Metroid Prime Hunters: WORKING

Thats 100%!!! Omg nice Thumps Up to the R4 Team!.
The review should really be updated now.

All Trimmed with NDSTokyo in safe mode.


----------



## BrianTokyo (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(kaktus.ds @ Jul 31 2007 said:


> I've performed some tests with a couple of trimmers to see what they've changed/removed in the original files.
> I did this with Total Commanders "compare files" command, so anyone who uses TC can test it themselfs.
> Just remember to click the "binary" checkbox before you start comparing.
> 
> ...



Hi there.. just found this post somehow; I'd like to clear something out. "Safe trimming" is a useless concept. It does nothing but leave empty space after the rom/wifi block. My trimmer doesn't use it because it's useless, so it trims right up to the exact amount of bytes. It also detects whether a rom has a wifi block after the game data or not, so in the case it does not, it won't leave unnecesary data at the end.

My last beta can trim a few roms in less than even 0.1 sec and now supports RAR too, feel free to try it, download links in my sig


----------



## Marios_shadow (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(iq_132 @ Jul 31 2007 said:


> Just in case anyone's interested, here's the latest build.Â A few small fixes/additions.
> Patch 310707


Hey, I tried patching the English firmware for my friends Chinese R4, but it hangs on  the loading screen when he tries to run a game, any way to fix this?


----------



## r4dsrevolution (Dec 4, 2007)

the same for me also..

Hey, I tried patching the English firmware for my friends Chinese R4, but it hangs on  the loading screen when he tries to run a game, any way to fix this?






QUOTE(Marios_shadow @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iq_132 @ Jul 31 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just in case anyone's interested, here's the latest build.Â A few small fixes/additions.
> ...


----------



## gameguy95 (Mar 14, 2009)

i have *never* had a problem with tokyo trim, but i wish that the r4-m3 converter would get an update so i could use the m3 software on my r4 until my acekard2i gets here


----------

